# Hochseeangeln in Holland auf Makrelen



## DerSimon (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo!
ICh würde gerne diesen oder nächsten Monat nach Holland zum Makrelenangeln an die Nordsee.
War dieses Jahr schon einer da und hat Erfahrungen gemacht?
Bin vor 6-7 Jahren in der Nähe von Amsterdam gewesen und das hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Kenn aber leider den Kutter nicht mehr.
Kann jemand Tipps geben wo es sich lohnt?
Würde gerne mit dem Kutter raus aber wenn sich eine Mohle lohnt die jemand kennt hätte ich auch nix dagegen.
Würd mich über ein paar Tipps freuen.

Vielen Dank und Gruß

Simon


----------



## snofla (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland auf Makrelen*

Hi Simon

http://www.vissersclub-neptunus.be/

und links Botengids anklicken und Nederland (noordzee) wählen #h


----------

